
Searching Online May Make You Think You're Smarter Than You Are - evo_9
http://www.npr.org/blogs/health/2015/04/02/396810355/searching-online-may-make-you-think-youre-smarter-than-you-are
======
BetaCygni
Please define "smart". Searching online massively improves my problem solving
ability. The knowledge stored online actually turns into part of my brain. Did
I lose (or never obtain) the ability to solve these problems without the
internet? Probably. Do I care? No, in the rare case the internet is down I
just go do something fun.

------
cafard
<snark> Listening to NPR can definitely have the same effect. </snark>

